# Full-time Coder Needed



## jwolf13721 (Oct 14, 2008)

Busy ED practice in Louisville, KY looking for full-time onsite CPC.  Experienced only need apply.  Need CPT and ICD9 experience.  Respond via e-mail: needercoder@hotmail.com


----------

